# [SOLVED] No webcam support: are my configs to blame?

## fusion809

Hi,

On my HP Envy 17 laptop I installed Cheese (media-video/cheese) to try and take a picture of my cat but this is what I was greeted by: http://i.imgur.com/1IkK1ZB.png. Now I suspect my configs are to blame so here is my /etc/portage folder https://github.com/fusion809/gentoo-config/tree/master/etc/portage. Note, however, I update it regularly so this link may show something vastly different in a months time so here's the one at the time of posting this https://github.com/fusion809/gentoo-config/tree/a801d3c/etc/portage. Most notably my INPUT_DEVICES variable is:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

should there be something else in there? My kernel config is here https://raw.githubusercontent.com/fusion809/gentoo-config/a801d3c/etc/kernels/4.9.18-gentoo-20170330. I used the same config, except without systemd support, on Funtoo Linux (exact same laptop as I'm getting this Gentoo webcam issue on) and I managed to use the webcam without a problem on that system, so I doubt the kernel config is the problem.

Thanks for your time,

Brenton

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion809,

Show us your lsusb output, so we can see which webcam you have.

```
emerge usbutlis 
```

if you don't have lsusb.

Its probably a missing kernel option.

----------

## fusion809

lsusb returns:

```

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:9301 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:21fb Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 138a:0050 Validity Sensors, Inc. Swipe Fingerprint Sensor

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion809,

Google says nothing but there are hints that you need the 

```
USB Video Class (UVC)
```

 option

That's buried several menu layers under your 

```
# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set
```

option.

The kernel help says 

```
CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS:                                                                              │  

  │                                                                                                      │  

  │ Support for the USB Video Class (UVC).  Currently only video                                         │  

  │ input devices, such as webcams, are supported.                                                       │  

  │                                                                                                      │  

  │ For more information see: <http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/>                                             │  

  │                                                                                                      │  

  │ Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=n]                                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                     │  

  │         -> Media USB Adapters (MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/usb/uvc/Kconfig:1                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: USB [=y] && MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m] && MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y] && \                          │  

  │ MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=m]                                                         │  

  │   Selects: VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC [=m]         
```

Either built in or a loadable module will work.

----------

## fusion809

Thanks, I'm recompiling my kernel as I type.

----------

## fusion809

Works perfectly now. Thanks.

----------

